# Aggressive towards puppies



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay... I don't know if it sounds like he was aggressive. Pinning doesn't always mean aggression. It depends on what happened. Your dog may not know how to play with other dogs properly. Their puppy might not have been ready to play with a dog twice his size. 

The other person took a huge risk in grabbing your dog by the neck and throwing him as you describe... because your dog, if he had been truly aggressive, could have bitten him. And depending on what really happened, I would have been screaming at that person in defense of my dog, particularly since they had a little puppy running loose ahead of them when there was a chance that large unleashed dogs might be around. 

Please keep your dog on leash until you have a rock solid come. There are crazy people out there.


----------



## KNorman1 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thank you*

Oh I definitely will keep him leashed from now on, we normally do I obviously did not make the right decision this morning. I am still a little shocked. I thought no one was around at 09.00 in the morning. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had a stressful day, at least no real damage was done. By the sound of it, your dog pinned the puppy but didn't hurt him? I'm not an expert, hopefully someone with more behavior experience will post, but I believe that's pretty normal dog behavior and if he didn't put his teeth on him, would not be considered agressive. Just putting a puppy in his place.

However I think it did teach a lesson about not having our dog off leash until he has a solid recall. I know it's tempting to let them off leash to run, but it is just a recipe for disaster unless the dog has really solid training. (I've never had a dog I felt comfortable doing this with to be honest, I am a worrier) Start working with it on a 30 foot line until you know he will drop anything to return to you.

Hopefully the other familly learned a valuable lesson about letting a puppy off leash, not a good idea either. They had no way of protecting that pup if your dog had really meant to do serious harm. 

Again, sorry you had a hard day...


----------

